# got me new toys in the mail



## Mutt (Aug 23, 2007)

got my toys....the bong was smaller than expected but they thew in 2 extra pipes. I was only supposed to get the lil bong, a chillum, and one bowl. So two pluses.
All hand blown and color changing (supposedly)
got em from here in ten days.

BTW TBG: yep thats dry stained maple burl in the background


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

Congrats on the new toys.  How do they work?  

It's funny.  I looked at this place a few months ago but couldn't get past the chicks with the body oil.  :giggle: 

Enjoy em.


----------



## Mutt (Aug 23, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> It's funny. I looked at this place a few months ago but couldn't get past the chicks with the body oil. :giggle:


 
I'm a guy ma...we dream of half nekked ladies blowin glass pipes and other things.


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

:spit:


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 23, 2007)

Hey...nice pipes, Mutt!!!   

You mean they didn't include one of those half nekked women with your order???  :giggle: 

BUT where's the site with the half-nekked men selling bongs and pipes!?!?!?!


----------



## Geter-D1 (Aug 23, 2007)

LOL LOL :laugh:  nice  1 mutt ,  the pipes too ........  appreciate the link also ill have too check out that site .............


----------



## Mutt (Aug 23, 2007)

Rdrose said:
			
		

> Hey...nice pipes, Mutt!!!
> 
> You mean they didn't include one of those half nekked women with your order??? :giggle:
> 
> BUT where's the site with the half-nekked men selling bongs and pipes!?!?!?!


 
I know what a jip right!!!!!

i would look for a site with the half nekked men...but prolly kill my buzz


----------



## SmokinMom (Aug 23, 2007)

I'd be a little worried about naked men blowing glass.  :giggle:


----------



## Mutt (Aug 23, 2007)

SmokinMom said:
			
		

> I'd be a little worried about naked men blowing glass. :giggle:


 
:rofl:


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

LOL...Smokin'!!  

*I* wasn't goin' to say that...note I used "selling" with no mention of glass *or* blowing!!   :hubba:


----------



## Rdrose (Aug 24, 2007)

Mutt said:
			
		

> I know what a jip right!!!!!
> 
> i would look for a site with the half nekked men...but prolly kill my buzz


 
Absolutely a jip!!!  

But thanks for the thought, Mutt.  We definitely don't want you to kill yer buzz!!  

Guess I'll have to look for them myself...


----------



## ktownlegend (Aug 24, 2007)

not bad,not bad, i've seen better, but the question is how much did they cost u?  as for the color changing bit i could tell u right now. but theres no fun in that , i'll let u find out on ur own.  ur gonna be disappointed with that chillium- gonna clog quick
bong - not gonna change a hole lot of colors

as for the spoons not bad, ur typical everyday pipes.
are u a collector or just a user? when it comes to glass


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Aug 24, 2007)

*Nice tools Mutt. Now bring them over and will tar them bad boys up.  *


----------



## MrPuffAlot (Aug 24, 2007)

Where did you purchase them?

If you are happy with your stuff, plug the store name or link.
Im actually in need of a bong myself.


----------



## Stoney Bud (Aug 24, 2007)

MrPuffAlot said:
			
		

> Where did you purchase them?
> 
> If you are happy with your stuff, plug the store name or link.
> Im actually in need of a bong myself.


 
Yo Puff, the link is in his first post.

Mutt, that's some nice stuff man. The bong is very nice. My cheap self is still smoking out of a plastic one.

Break em in man!


----------



## Mutt (Aug 24, 2007)

ktownlegend said:
			
		

> not bad,not bad, i've seen better, but the question is how much did they cost u? as for the color changing bit i could tell u right now. but theres no fun in that , i'll let u find out on ur own. ur gonna be disappointed with that chillium- gonna clog quick
> bong - not gonna change a hole lot of colors
> 
> as for the spoons not bad, ur typical everyday pipes.
> are u a collector or just a user? when it comes to glass


 
just a user...no head shops around my parts so online was my only option.
i'm happy with em. broke in the lil bang last night...worked pretty darn good for how small it is.
yeah the prices and link is in my first post.


----------

